# Is Florish Potasium the same as KNO3



## Chaac (Apr 10, 2010)

This is my situation , I need to add 200grams of KNO3 ,wich I dont have, but I do have potasium from seachem , Does any body know how many mlts I Should use 
The same goes for Phosphorus from seachem. I need to does 0.09 grams of K2HPO4, .
What do you recomend¿?


----------



## Rodan (Apr 19, 2010)

Chaac said:


> This is my situation , I need to add 200grams of KNO3 ,wich I dont have, but I do have potasium from seachem , Does any body know how many mlts I Should use
> The same goes for Phosphorus from seachem. I need to does 0.09 grams of K2HPO4, .
> What do you recomend¿?


Seachem's Potassium is K2SO4 (potassium sulfate). It's not the same as KNO3. http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/FlourishPotassium.html

You can use Green Light stump remover or something similar for KNO3. Make sure that it is only made from KNO3. There shouldn't be any other chemicals in it. Here's some more info: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilizing/69852-stump-remover.html

Do you have K2HSO4 or the more commonly use KH2SO4? Anyway, using the fertilator, 0.09 grams of K2HPO = 11 ml of F. Phosphorus and 14 ml = 0.09 grams of KH2PO4.


----------



## Chaac (Apr 10, 2010)

All right , that is exactly waht I needed to know Thanks a loteace:


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

Rodan said:


> Do you have K2HSO4 or the more commonly use KH2SO4? Anyway, using the fertilator, 0.09 grams of K2HPO = 11 ml of F. Phosphorus and 14 ml = 0.09 grams of KH2PO4.


Did you mean to write K2HPO4 instead of K2HSO4 as well as KH2PO4 instead of KH2SO4? Your cations and anions don't add up to zero correctly if you mean the to use a sulfate anion instead of a phosphate anion...


----------



## Rodan (Apr 19, 2010)

JeffyFunk said:


> Rodan said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have K2HSO4 or the more commonly use KH2SO4? Anyway, using the fertilator, 0.09 grams of K2HPO = 11 ml of F. Phosphorus and 14 ml = 0.09 grams of KH2PO4.
> ...


Dern typos. :doh:

Good catch. Thanks!

They should not be sulfates like I typed, but phosphates instead. KH2PO4 and K2HPO4 are what I meant.

The statement should be:


> Do you have K2HPO4 or the more commonly used KH2PO4? Anyway, using the fertilator, 0.09 grams of K2HPO4 = 11 ml of F. Phosphorus and 14 ml of F. Phosphorus = 0.09 grams of KH2PO4.


----------



## Rodan (Apr 19, 2010)

Chaac said:


> All right , that is exactly waht I needed to know Thanks a loteace:


You are welcome, but I hope my typos didn't mess you up.


----------

